# New....



## Out2gtcha (Mar 7, 2009)

Brand new to the forum and just looking for fellow aviation modelers to share/trade teniques, pictures of builds, ect....

I ususally concentrate on 1/48 1/32 WWII up to and through Korea - Viet Nam era props and occasional jets.

Lately I have been studying under a master foil modeler who has tuned my addiction to natural metal subjects in that range.

Anyone else ever do any foiling?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate...!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice to have you aboard.


----------



## rochie (Mar 8, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome. You're in good compny here. As for foil work, I've done a bit in the past, but prefer other methods.


----------



## seesul (Mar 8, 2009)

Wecome aboard!
Greeting from the Czech Republic


----------



## Sweb (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello. Waaaayyyyy back before foil was available I did a P-51 using the aluminum foil that was laminated to chewing gum wrappers, believe it or not. It was very thin - less than a mil - and could be carefully removed and put on the model using the hi-wicking Ambrol liquid glue. It was a lot of painstaking work and because the foil from the wrappers was small I had to use 1/72nd scale. It turned out okay but in the end mixing silver paint with other "tinting" colors and post-paint silver buff pencil effects were just as effective and less of a PITA. Plus, foil bruises and tears easily so a surgeon's touch was needed throughout the build of that P-51. I haven't used current foil applications. I'd like to see that process you're using. Producing a scale-looking naturally weathered aluminum airframe is a challenging thing to do.


----------



## Greedy (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi from Australia cant wait to see your work.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2009)

Nope!..haven't done any foiling...but welcome anyway!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2009)

I think he's Out2asite......


----------

